# when is sex ok after natural mc?



## kristina1291

had my mc on sunday n passed everything that night, dr said everything was clear but didnt answer my question about sex...all he said was go on birth control..im not ready for bc, i want to try again but when is it safe?


----------



## ttc1soon

I was just told to wait until the bleeding completely stopped to have sex but most doctors recommend waiting until you have your period again before you start trying again.


----------



## 9jawife

I bled for about a week and we waited a few days after that to have sex because we were both still so devastated. I would say when you stop bleeding is fine.


----------



## Twinkl3

Some doctors usually say to wait until you have had your first period, however my doctor told me that I could have sex whenever I wanted as long as I feld ready to :)


----------



## heyyady

we were told two weeks or until you stop bleeding, whichever is longer- 

Btw-, My twins were conceived on that two week mark ;)


----------



## kristina1291

thank u u guys..its been about a weeks..stop bleeding two days ago..last night was fienlly able to get my boo to give me a lil love!


----------



## Starry Night

I found that having sex again was very therapeutic for DH and I. It helped us let out a lot of emotions. Our doctor said to wait until the bleeding stopped but to use protection until our first period.


----------



## Kitsch

If you've had a natural miscarriage, you can start as soon as you feel ready to after the bleeding has stopped/ your HCG has fallen and you get a negative pregnancy test.

Doctors tell you to wait one cycle or sometimes even 3 but it is not because of any health risks, nor does it increase your chance of miscarrying again if you try too soon.

I made sure I quizzed all the doctors I spoke to when I had my miscarriage and the only reason they tell you to wait is a) for emotional reasons and b) your next pregnancy will be easier to date if you've had at least one cycle. Having a miscarriage really puts your body out of whack. AF might not show for 6+ weeks and you have no idea when you ovulate.

Having said that, you are more fertile in the first couple of months after miscarrying. After realising that trying soon afterwards would have no repercussions other than not knowing a real date, my hubby and I felt we wanted to try asap. After the bleeding stopped and I got a BFN we tried again and I got pregnant before AF even came, even though I tested at 4 weeks after the miscarriage and 5 weeks - I didn't get my BFP until I tested at 6 weeks so I must have ovulated a lot later than I normally would have. Sure I don't know my exact date, but I'm booked in for a scan on the 22nd to date my pregnancy so already that problem is solved.


----------



## kristina1291

Kitsch said:


> If you've had a natural miscarriage, you can start as soon as you feel ready to after the bleeding has stopped/ your HCG has fallen and you get a negative pregnancy test.
> 
> Doctors tell you to wait one cycle or sometimes even 3 but it is not because of any health risks, nor does it increase your chance of miscarrying again if you try too soon.
> 
> I made sure I quizzed all the doctors I spoke to when I had my miscarriage and the only reason they tell you to wait is a) for emotional reasons and b) your next pregnancy will be easier to date if you've had at least one cycle. Having a miscarriage really puts your body out of whack. AF might not show for 6+ weeks and you have no idea when you ovulate.
> 
> Having said that, you are more fertile in the first couple of months after miscarrying. After realising that trying soon afterwards would have no repercussions other than not knowing a real date, my hubby and I felt we wanted to try asap. After the bleeding stopped and I got a BFN we tried again and I got pregnant before AF even came, even though I tested at 4 weeks after the miscarriage and 5 weeks - I didn't get my BFP until I tested at 6 weeks so I must have ovulated a lot later than I normally would have. Sure I don't know my exact date, but I'm booked in for a scan on the 22nd to date my pregnancy so already that problem is solved.

thank u so much!! so much reassuring to me.. i dont go for the drs blood test til this friday when is almost two weeks since.


----------

